
(Tiny)Go to WebAssembly - ngaut
https://dev.to/sendilkumarn/tiny-go-to-webassembly-5168
======
ahazred8ta
[https://github.com/tinygo-org/tinygo](https://github.com/tinygo-org/tinygo)
also targets Linux, Mac, and win/WSL.

